
Darpa wants your gaming tactics for its drone army - futureguy
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/12/darpa-wants-your-gaming-tactics-for-its-drone-army/
======
wjnc
This AI-as-a-competition is somewhat troubling to me (Kaggle, that hedge fund
yesterday, now Darpa). You are building value for someone without knowing the
true value for someone else. The free market aspect is great. Many competitors
from poorer countries, thus really inclusive. Often the organizers get great
value from competitions.

But heck, building the AI that will lay waste to your stockmarket or country
at a algorithmical whim. Hmm, perhaps ethically better to let defense projects
fail on their own via failed incentives than crowdsource them into something
'great'.

